# [SOLVED] High res photos



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, I would like to ask how to get those high resolution images? I see some images with 4368 x 2912 px and sometimes even more.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: High res photos*

I googled ""4368 x 2912 cameras"" and it told me Canon EOS 5D .. I don't know if it's the only camera out there ..


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: High res photos*

The higher the Mega Pixels, the higher the resolution. That size is for the current 5D-3, there are other models with slightly more or less. The 5D-2 was a little smaller than that.

Essential, bigger pictures come from cameras with bigger sensors.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: High res photos*

That resolution is only 12.7 megapixels - many cameras (point and shoot, mirrorless, DSLR) offer that and more.

Canon's 5D MKIII is a 22.3 MP camera with image sizes up to 5760 x 3840


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: High res photos*



zuluclayman said:


> That resolution is only 12.7 megapixels - many cameras (point and shoot, mirrorless, DSLR) offer that and more.
> 
> Canon's 5D MKIII is a 22.3 MP camera with image sizes up to 5760 x 3840


Good catch, I got that backwards with the original 5D, which was 12.7 Megapixels. My father in-law has that. Great Camera, even all these years later.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: High res photos*

Ok thats pretty cool, I found some under $1000 with 24mp :O Will take a look at them and do some research. Thanks for the answers


----------

